# TVout with ATI Mobility Radeon 9600

## spree

hi,

first of all: i'm really happy with these forums, because they've always helped me  :Smile: 

On my laptop, i have a ati mobility radeon 9600, which works fine with dri and accelleration. i use xfree 4.3.99.15 with ati-drivers 3.2.8 on the 2.6stable kernel.

I want to use the tvout to watch films / have mythtv on my tv. When i enable the tvout in the XF86Config, i get a really bad picture on my tv. it's jittery and you can't see anything at all.

my XF86Config looks like this:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, STV"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 48.4"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "20 - 60"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

who can help me ?  :Smile: 

----------

## spree

i'm really sorry for the thread pushing, but it was gone from the first page in several hours, so only a few could take a look at my problem...

help me  :Smile: 

merry christmas

matthias

----------

## SeeMox

I've got an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 as well - here is how i got my TV out working.

Im using XFree 4.3.0 and Kernel versions 2.4.22 and 2.6.1

+) emerge the program atitvout

+) try 

```
atitvout detect
```

 this should produce an output like this:

```

LCD is attached

TV is attached via S-Video

   
```

   Strangely, atitvout only detects the attached devices correctly if the TV is attached and

   switched on at boot time. Properbly you have to reboot your machine now. If it isn't   

   connected at boottime it outputs:

```

CRT is attached

   
```

   which doesn't make sense. Let me know if anyone finds out how to correct this.

+) Set the standard with 

```
 atitvout pal 
```

+) After that, enter 

```
 atitvout -f t 
```

 to switch to the TV. To switch back

    enter 

```
 atitvout -f l 
```

.

    The option -f forces the rage mobility mode - the option -r radeon/r128 mode doesn't 

    work. The Clone mode with  

```
 atitvout -f lt 
```

 doesn't work too, but if the 

    machine is idle for a while and decides to switch the screen off, the desktop apears

    on both screens (TV and Laptop) and the clone mode works after waking it up.

I hope this helps! let me know, if anyone finds out how detect the attached devices correctly without having them connected and switched on at boottime!

Simon

PS: How did you make your DRI work? Is your card in an AGP slot or in a PCI slot? Is it because you're using the xfree pre-release?[/code]

----------

## numbaonestunna

 *spree wrote:*   

> i'm really sorry for the thread pushing, but it was gone from the first page in several hours, so only a few could take a look at my problem...
> 
> help me 
> 
> merry christmas
> ...

 

The problem might be because you're running PAL... American uses NTSC.  Of course, like most Americans I assume everyone lives here... hahaha. =)  

p.s. -- Strike that, just realized you were from Austria.  Do you use PAL-B out in Austria?  I just mention it bceause when I enabled TV out on my Radeon with PAL (on our NTSC tv's...) it gives the same sort of buggy response...

----------

## Nox2k3

The information that was posted about the program atitvout is pretty much all you need. It seems that the problem lies in the fact that ATI has not figured out a way to actually do clone mode with a TV. It only works if either the TV or the monitor are enabled. I recently got StepMania working on the TV. I use a special GRUB Boot entry that will auto-start StepMania during init. It may be better to do it differently, but I don't have the time to work on that for a bit, this works fine for now. At any rate, I created a How-To for doing what I did. Its not exactly what you want, but some of the information in there should help you out, the How-To is at https://www.mythicnet.org/atitvout.pdf. I apologize for the agonizing slowness but my provider caps my bandwidth at almost nothing. Thanks for all the help in getting this workin.

----------

